# Hanes Soft 'Link vs. Vapor



## goobiesinc (Feb 12, 2008)

I am fairly new to sublimation, but most of the tshirts I have sublimated are Hanes Soft 'Link. Last week I decided to bring in some light colors from Vapor. After pressing my first shirt I noticed a square halo around my image. Before pressing the shirt I had purchased the Vapor foam kit to help reduce lines. After 5 washes the shirt still has the halo. Unlike Chromablast the halo can not be felt, rather it can only be seen. I was wondering if maybe I had to much pressure on the press or if anybody else has also had this problem?


----------



## digi168 (Oct 14, 2007)

I have the same issue with my Vapour shirts and I used the foam pads designed to prevent this, I have also tried many different settings pressure wise, and still get the press line.

If anyone has a solution to this, other than buying a cutter, please let me know.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Michael, by "square halo" do you mean there is an outline like transfer paper lines/press lines or you get an outbox around your design that is a different color than the shirt you are printing on? Can you post a picture?


----------



## RavensFan (Mar 4, 2008)

digi168 said:


> I have the same issue with my Vapour shirts and I used the foam pads designed to prevent this, I have also tried many different settings pressure wise, and still get the press line.
> 
> If anyone has a solution to this, other than buying a cutter, please let me know.


What temperature are you pressing these shirts - sounds like the heat might be too high.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think the teflon pillow is a tool you might try. You did mention a foam pad so I really dont know the difference. I dont sublimate but was interested and did sample some vapor gear. The rep mentioned the press outline and teflon pillow as a remedy.


----------



## celmoso (Jul 15, 2007)

The foam kit is like the teflon pillow. You need to make sure the paper is hanging over all 4 sides of the pad. Then you still need to make sure not to scorch the shirt, which will leave a 'shiny' square because the pressed area was overheated.
I find the soft links are the most forgiving poly shirt out there, but I also found that my customers like it the least. It's too boxy and heavy. The vapors are lighter and more of a fashionable fit, and of course much more colors.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

David,
You'd just as well get used to it now. This is an art, not a science. There are so many variables, techniques, and solutions that you have to figure a lot of things out on your own. Even the recommendations from manufacturers are just that "recommendations". All of us have found our own solutions to problems by experimentation. What works for one, doesn't work for all or what one likes, another doesn't. Welcome to the wonderful world of printing


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I agree with Jim, there is a serious learning curve with dye-sublimation and quite a bit of experimentation involved with temperature, pressure and pressing techniques. But when you will finally get it right you will see how much fun it is and how brilliant your results will be! 

Michael and Bieu, I hope you have solved your issues with press lines - foam pads are great solution, but as Shawn pointed out your paper should be bigger than the pad. In some cases re-pressing the shirt after the transfer was removed will help to smooth out the lines. I have some pressing tips on my website - from my own experience and recommended by other dye-subbers.

Always use a Teflon sheet to prevent scorching and contamination (it needs cleaning from time to time). Another "tool" I highly recommend is a lint roller - to remove specks of thread and dust before pressing.

Good luck and have fun!


----------

